# Ayuda Para Tesis de Grado



## fabia lopez (Feb 8, 2006)

Hoy en dia estoy terminando mi carrera de Ing Electronica, el asunto por el que decidi colocar este tema es para perir la colaboracion de los usuarios en cuanto a ideas sobre el planteamiento de una tesis.

La verdad es que no e encontrado un tema¡¡¡¡

Espero que me puedan ayudar con esto, tal vez con sugerencias o contandome que se esta investigando en el momento

Att: Un amigo mas.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 8, 2006)

Hola Fabia, por que no nos ayudas un poco y nos dices cual ha sido tu línea de profundización?

Saludos.


----------



## fabia lopez (Feb 9, 2006)

La verdad es que en este momento me estoy interesando bastante por el area de telecomunicaciones, ya q' por motivo de mis practicas estoy laborando con una empresa que tiene mucho que ver con esta area en  mi pais.

Por otro lado tambien habia pensado hacerla sobre Control hasta estab trabajando sobre el diseño de un PID autosintonisable, pero no me agrado mucho el tema.


Espero que me puedan ayudar brindandome ideas de que se necesita en la actualidad en estos tema o tambien que se esta investigando en el mundo sobre estos temas


----------



## maunix (Feb 15, 2006)

fabia lopez dijo:
			
		

> La verdad es que en este momento me estoy interesando bastante por el area de telecomunicaciones, ya q' por motivo de mis practicas estoy laborando con una empresa que tiene mucho que ver con esta area en  mi pais.
> 
> Por otro lado tambien habia pensado hacerla sobre Control hasta estab trabajando sobre el diseño de un PID autosintonisable, pero no me agrado mucho el tema.
> 
> ...



Me supongo que por tesis,  tu te refieres a 'trabajo final'?  Digamos, en algunos lados suelen llamarle tesis, pero estrictamente las tesis son proyectos para un doctorado, las cuales son bastante mas complejas y deben abarcar temas que revierten de un grado de complejidad importante y además no haberse tratado en forma idéntica en otro lado del mundo.

Suponiendo que hablamos de trabajo final pretendes que sea algo teórico o práctico?

Si es práctico se me ocurren un par de temas con celulares, pero no son 'fáciles' de implementar pero aprenderás mucho.


----------



## SANTIAGOB (Abr 14, 2006)

Saludos: 
En este momento me encuentro cursando 7mo semestre de ingenieria electronica. en Colombia, y estoy buscando ayuda con el tema de trabajo de grado, ya que por el momento no se me ocurre una aplicacion. Mis areas de interes son  las telecomunicaciones, y tnego fortalezas en manejo de FPGA´s y dispositivos logico progrmables


----------



## pedro_pe (May 9, 2006)

Chicos:

Hay millones de temas interesantes los cuales pueden abordar. Pero antes, hay que revisar que es lo que mejor nos puede ayudar respecto a este tema, y cual son vuestros intereses. Me explico: Si les gusta el área de I + D, y en vuestro país se puede desarrollar, pueden tomar temas que no estén en el mercado ahora, o que sean tecnologías de punta. Eso les puede dar un aventón para desarrollar algo innovador y crear en base a eso un emprendimiento o les permite estar a la vanguardia respecto a la tecnología. Ahora, también pueden consultar una empresa para desarrollar en conjunto algún tema de memoria. Al voleo, les planteo algunos:

Tecnologías de punta:

1.- Tecnología RFID: Tecnología de identificación por radiofrecuencia. Evolución natural del código de barras. Miles de aplicaciones. Ver: http://www.ecojoven.com/dos/03/RFID.html

2.- E-paper: Papel electrónico. Miles de aplicaciones: Ver: http://www.e-ink.com/


I + D ( Investigación y Desarrollo):

1.- Envío de datos por radiodifusión sonora: Enviar archivos por una radioemisora FM cualquiera. Ver: http://pedroretamales.blogia.com/2005/abril.php

2.- Sistemas de energía alternativa: Por ejemplo, recuperar mediante un dispositivo la energía de las ondas de radiofrecuencia y luz solar para cargar baterías.

3.- Sistemas que solucionen problemáticas de la inductria local. Por ejemplo, acá en Chile, hay una industria salmonera muy importante, pero tienen el problema que los lobos marinos rompen las redes de cultivo y se comen a los salmones, provocando pérdidas cuantificables en el ejercicio. Diseñar una solución tecnológica para esto es un buen trabajo de I+D. Revisen la industria local y vean los problemas de producción que tienen, ahí pueden encontrar un buen tema de memoria.

Saludos de un colega chileno... y cuéntenme si les insteresa alguno de estos temas, o si no lo que eligieron, de repente, los foreros podemos ser de gran ayuda en la consecución de los objetivos...


----------



## laura_b (Jul 15, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Agradeceria la ayuda que se me pueda brindar encontrando un tema para mi proyecto de grado, en electronica.

Gracias por sus opiniones.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 17, 2006)

Si quieres unir Comunicaciones y Control podrias hablar sobre un nuevo protocolo de comunicaciones que esta saliendo para competir con Bluetooth llamado Zigbee, este es dedicado a aplicaciones de Adquisicion de datos y envio inalambrico hasta 200m


----------



## Maria Pia (Jul 28, 2006)

Hola soy nueva por aqui y quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar a encontrar un tema para hacer mi proyecto
Las areas que me interesan son :control e intrumentación
puede ser algo comercializable como juguetes o algun tipo de electrodomestico etc

gracias
 ops:


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 3, 2006)

por que no profundizas en medios de control usando las PC104 y pantallas touch screen?? 8) 


Saludos


----------



## kikeperez_81 (Ago 4, 2006)

yo les recomiendo, para los que andan buscando temas te proyecto que mejor hagan gestiones con empresas de amigos o contactos que tenga alguna una necesidad electronica y plantearles una solucion, de otra forma a veces uno se desgasta en el proyecto de grado haciendo cosas que en realidad nunca se les va a dar la importancia que conlleva.


----------



## Maria Pia (Ago 12, 2006)

gracias
voy a investigar sobre el tema


----------



## gabojose (Sep 15, 2008)

hola a todos!
soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica y me gustaria que me ayudaran con mi proyecto de grado
me gusta el tema d los paneles solares y domotica
gracias por la atensión


----------



## vcpv (Abr 24, 2009)

hola a todos en estos momentos estoy cursando el 8vo semestre de ingenieria de telecomunicaciones, y ya tengo en puerta mi tesis de grado,, quisiera me colaboraran  a seleccionar un tema porque la verdad quiero hacer algo muy bueno... tengo un tema en mente pero quisiera mas opciones..

gracias a todos


----------



## lorenchu (May 29, 2009)

hola , me gustaria saber como diseñar un sistema de energia eolica que me salga a un presio rasonable,es que es para un proyecto y quiero que sea muy bueno y util


----------



## Carmen1986 (Ago 21, 2009)

Hola por favor quisiera que me ayuden con algun tema de tesis en electronica o en comunicaciones o en redes que es mas o menos lo que estoy estudiando


----------



## Aldus (Sep 16, 2009)

hola a todos necesito ayuda con una tesis de grado en lo que se refiere a electronica industrial me dieron los temas que puedo elegir pero la verdad no se me ocurre nada agradable.. necesito algo fuera de comun una idea de algun proyecto que sea interesante.. me estoy jugando el grado con esto.. mil gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Lacondet26 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola espero esten bien y que el todo poderoso de la Electronica los tenga con sus circuitos bien por fa quien me puede dar una pista acerca de un trabajo de grado de Tecnologia en Electronica se le agradece al elemento activo que sugiera algo hasta la vista sñres.


----------



## duglas511 (Ago 11, 2011)

Respecto a mi persona me gustaria saber algunas aplicaciones de un proyecto de grado en el area de telecomunicaciones, sobre plataforma ADSL o Fibra, como una ISP prooveedora de internet, por si acaso, ya existen proyectos de MPLS/VPN o IPTV asi que descartenlos. si se les ilumina una idea de implementacion se los agradeceria bastante


----------

